# 2 meat meals and 7/8 shakes PerDay?



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I wanna sustain my mass but loose some serious fat.

Im 5.11, 85kg, 13-15% bf(due to xmas), 21 years old, training for 4 years..

Was thinking of having per Day:

8am - Half bowl of Porridge 20g Carbs. 5g Protein

9.30am - 100% iso Shake 30g Protein. 0 Carbs. 0 Fat

12pm - 100% iso Shake 30g Protein. 0 Carbs. 0 Fat

12pm - 2x Meat, Veg or Brown Rice(low Gi Carbs) 50g Protein. 20g Carbs

1.30pm - 100% iso Shake 30g Protein. 0 Carbs. 0 Fat

3pm - 100% iso Shake 30g Protein. 0 Carbs. 0 Fat

5pm - 100% iso Shake 30g Protein. 0 Carbs. 0 Fat

6pm - 100% iso Shake 30g Protein. 0 Carbs. 0 Fat

7pm - Training

8pm - 100% iso Shake 30g Protein. 0 Carbs. 0 Fat

8.30pm - 2 Mean, Veg or Brown Rice(low Gi Carbs) 50g Protein. 30g Carbs

9pm - 100% iso Shake 30g Protein. 0 Carbs. 0 Fat

10pm - Sleep.

Will take ZMA, Creatine and BCAA's..

drinking ONLY water throught the day.

Not on any gear.

Considering Winnie late April to look hard for summer.

Will buy 2 different flavour shakes to have during the day as Cookies and Creme will get boring :drool:

Routine 2 day Upper/Lower(inc shoulders) Twice a week.

Cardio 4x a week 40 mins fasted. Treadmill/bike

3 month goal = sub 10% BF, add some mass and look ripped.

Anyone tried this or done something similar???


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Why?Do you like feeling hungry or something?Eating real food makes you feel much fuller.Ah your goal is to 'add some mass and look ripped' that explains a lot!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm currently on 3 Protein+Carb shakes daily, and only one actual meal. Doing intermittent fasting, and with appetite suppressants, it is quite easy to stick to.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

You can get lean without resorting to such a large amount of shakes mate.

Cardio isn't the muscle destroying beast it's made out to be. Do it right and you can still eat well and lose bf.

If your gonna go ahead though get unflavoured whey and flavour drops. More variety


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats a lot of shakes. Be better to get the protein from whole foods.

If u must, run it for a few weeks. Be interesting to see what happens!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I really dont know how your guts would react to so many shakes TBH, and l cant see it being a positive reaction.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Your be sh*tting for england all that whey protein.

i done it myself when i could not it eat


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> I really dont know how your guts would react to so many shakes TBH, and l cant see it being a positive reaction.


Agree with this and tbh I don't see the point haviing so many shakes it's unnecessary,I mean if i could eat a bit of chicken,turkey fish with same macros as a shake I'd choose whole food every time.


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

don't know if this helps but nutrition timing is proved now to be irrelevant to mass gaining or cutting it comes down to calories in vs calories out and micro/macro consumption a good fat loss while keeping muscle plan is to intermittent fast if you aint heard of it google lean gains .com .hope this helps


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you must feel starving all the time doing that. at the very least do food/shake/food/shake/food etc etc


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I really dont know how your guts would react to so many shakes TBH, and l cant see it being a positive reaction.


this

plus youd do better from having more lean meat meals then shakes, i always find gains are more solid, and better looking when real food is used instead of shakes, sort your diet and cardio youll be alright, personally dont like that many shakes tho


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I understand the negatives etc..

My working habits are hard to get more than 3 meals in.. And I don't want to have silly big meals at each 1 and I'm keeping cars as low as poss by trying to get 350g+ protein.. Its hard and this is the only thing I can think of?? What if I double up 2 servings in 1 shake?? And try to add 1 or 2 more meat meals? Even if its just chicken or turkey etc.. So porride,double shot shake, meat snack, meat meal+ carbs, double shake, double shake, meat snack, train, meat meal+ carbs, double shot shake...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> I understand the negatives etc..
> 
> My working habits are hard to get more than 3 meals in.. And I don't want to have silly big meals at each 1 and I'm keeping cars as low as poss by trying to get 350g+ protein.. Its hard and this is the only thing I can think of?? What if I double up 2 servings in 1 shake?? And try to add 1 or 2 more meat meals? Even if its just chicken or turkey etc.. So porride,double shot shake, meat snack, meat meal+ carbs, double shake, double shake, meat snack, train, meat meal+ carbs, double shot shake...


I am in the same boat mate and doubling up on your shake is pointless, now that really will make you ill.

Why are you hell bent on getting so much protein in ?


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

you could bang some 200g pots of cottage cheese from lidl, 44p each and 26g protein in them


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

When you say 2x meat, exactly how much is it.

50g protein doesnt equate to much meat?

Bigger meals m8, your stomach will thank you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

this is a stupid idea tbh first of all your guts will not be very happy campers , second whats wrong with a PROPER diet ? This is like a womans crash diet.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Apollo X said:


> you could bang some 200g pots of cottage cheese from lidl, 44p each and 26g protein in them


Good heads up, sweet for that! How many carbs??


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Good heads up, sweet for that! How many carbs??


9g carbs and 0.8g fats mate


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am in the same boat mate and doubling up on your shake is pointless, now that really will make you ill.
> 
> Why are you hell bent on getting so much protein in ?


As I don't want to get on AAS to retain muscle, I want to get over enough protein in to retain and add muscle.. I'm 85kg so what should I aim for to build muscle??


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Dave said:


> When you say 2x meat, exactly how much is it.
> 
> 50g protein doesnt equate to much meat?
> 
> Bigger meals m8, your stomach will thank you


So like 3 pieces of meat, chicken, steak, turkey, tuna etc.. With some spinach and broccoli..

But bigger meals make me feel like poo n dnt wna eat anything else..


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

my diet is shake heavy atm on bulk

2 scoops + 700ml milk + alpen

jacket + tuna

jacket + tuna

workout

2 scoops + 700ml milk

random meat protein meal

2 scoops + 700ml milk

adapting sort of a squats n milk thing  but without the workout to go with it

my guts are ok im taking in over 2litres of milk a day only downside is i bloat a little off so much milk but as im bulking im not to worried about that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> As I don't want to get on AAS to retain muscle, I want to get over enough protein in to retain and add muscle.. I'm 85kg so what should I aim for to build muscle??


Is it not common practice for 1 gr protein to 1 lb lean muscle so therefore you would need roughly 190 gr protein ( dependng on BF levels ), even at 1,5 gr protein to 1 lb muscle its not 350 gr mate.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Apollo X said:


> 9g carbs and 0.8g fats mate


Could have 1 or 2 a day with my meals.. Or a snack..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> Is it not common practice for 1 gr protein to 1 lb lean muscle so therefore you would need roughly 190 gr protein ( dependng on BF levels ), even at 1,5 gr protein to 1 lb muscle its not 350 gr mate.


If its 1.5 I need 280g protein.. Which ill still need 4-6 shakes a day to make it up..


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

3 month goal = sub 10% BF, add some mass and look ripped......................................Is that on eBay?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

MissB said:


> Put it in the blender and drink it if you can't eat it.
> 
> Don't put tuna and broccoli together in the blender, it's not nice. And yea def the cottage cheese that's a good snack and high in protein. Cottage cheese with pineapple yummmm!


My mrs jus said cottage cheese tastes like the back side of a goat.. But I will try it haha. Na I'm not into tht blending thing


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Aslong as your macros are fine you could just have shakes all day long and build/maintain mass

This is basically what I had been doing 3 x 3scoops a day with meat meals added in, and Iv gained nearly 7kg in 4weeks on cycle


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Quark !!! Eat that, it's full of protein, no fat, and added calcium !!! If you need any info on it, well i'll save you the hassle, as it's like putting up the Bat Signal, you just do this.

@Keeks

The queen of quark will inform you of all the pros n cons to it  Well pros anyway I dont think there are cons.

7-8 shakes a day ? That would kill my stomach.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> 3 month goal = sub 10% BF, add some mass and look ripped......................................Is that on eBay?


Its called Determination' try and buy some but I've got it naturally


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is what l would do,

8 am ; 50 gr oats 50 gr shake

10.30 200 gr chicken turkey etc, 50 gr rice / pasta

1 pm 50 gr shake

3,30 pm 50 gr oats 50 gr shake.

5 pm chicken, tuna etc no carbs

7 pm 8 egg omellete, only 2 yolks, no carbs...

If you then want to stick in another shake before bed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Malibu said:


> Aslong as your macros are fine you could just have shakes all day long and build/maintain mass
> 
> This is basically what I had been doing 3 x 3scoops a day with meat meals added in, and Iv gained nearly 7kg in 4weeks on cycle


How have your guts been mate ?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> How have your guts been mate ?


Normal really, no protein farts either, energentic, no downsides for me

although i do use bulkpowders blend protein just just straight whey


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Im here!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right, either mix protein powder in with the quark, which is ace, or mix with MyProtein flavdrops, which is also lovely. Both easy to get down and high in protein. Also, if you mix some in when making sugar free jelly, protein jelly, again, low fat/carbs, high in protein. I could go on and on and on, but these are the easiest and my fave ways of having quark.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Malibu said:


> Normal really, no protein farts either, energentic, no downsides for me


my god l would need to carry a portaloo with me if l did it !


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> my god l would need to carry a portaloo with me if l did it !


Yeah just edited the post bud, thb if I used straight whey I think I would prob have to,


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> I really dont know how your guts would react to so many shakes TBH, and l cant see it being a positive reaction.


I know how my gut would react to the credit card bill for all them shakes a day!

That would be one 5lb tub of syntha 6 a week for me!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Im here!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right, either mix protein powder in with the quark, which is ace, or mix with MyProtein flavdrops, which is also lovely. Both easy to get down and high in protein. Also, if you mix some in when making sugar free jelly, protein jelly, again, low fat/carbs, high in protein. I could go on and on and on, but these are the easiest and my fave ways of having quark.


Seeing as you speak so much about it...where's the best place to buy this quark stuff? And what does it come under at the supermarket?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

If I have more than 1 shake, I'm farting for Scotland haha.

Good luck with 8.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm no nutritionalist but surely a diet with zero fat as you have posted can't be good for you? I find that carbs put the chub on me rather than fat doing it.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Seeing as you speak so much about it...where's the best place to buy this quark stuff? And what does it come under at the supermarket?


Morrisons or Sainsburys are by far the best. Its with the cottage cheese. ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :bounce:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Im here!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right, either mix protein powder in with the quark, which is ace, or mix with MyProtein flavdrops, which is also lovely. Both easy to get down and high in protein. Also, if you mix some in when making sugar free jelly, protein jelly, again, low fat/carbs, high in protein. I could go on and on and on, but these are the easiest and my fave ways of having quark.


That made me laugh..

To save me the trouble of using google, ill put a smile on your boat race..

What actually is quark??


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i knew a lad who had 5 shakes a day and 1 main food meal on a bulk

each shake was somethin like 150g fine milled oats, 40g whey, 1 banana, 1 innocent smoothie, 1 tbsp of peanut butter, 25ml olive oil in skimmed milk

he got good results to be honest


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

The most id ever take a day is 4.

1 shake added added with my oats and EFA's of a morning

1 shake Pre Workout

1 shake Post Workout

1 shake Bed time (casien)

U would never get solid gains from shakes, its just like these shake diets...... load of ****. Dont know why u would want so many shakes when real food will keep u fuller for longer and also cost the same


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Its called Determination' try and buy some but I've got it naturally


Mate have u seen my avi? lol. U wont get big n lean man in 3 month. Pyshically impossible


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> Here is what l would do,
> 
> 8 am ; 50 gr oats 50 gr shake
> 
> ...


Mate I can't fit in meals like that.. I rotate day shifts n night shifts every 2 weeks.. Days I have 1 hour lunch but most the time I'm sitting about so can have shakes or quick snacks etc.. But I cnt get the meals in at times your suggesting, wish I cud


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Can u not blend the food?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Seeing as you speak so much about it...where's the best place to buy this quark stuff? And what does it come under at the supermarket?


I love akee and saltfish. A jamacian pal cooked it for me once and he took me to his nans house, prober Yard food as he called it lol mint


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> That made me laugh..
> 
> To save me the trouble of using google, ill put a smile on your boat race..
> 
> What actually is quark??


Awwwwww, a clueless quark virgin!  Next to quark converts, these are my second favourite type of people!

Right, quark is the most amazing, fantabulous food stuff invented. Its a low fat, low carb, high protein type of soft cheese. Really versatile, you can have it with all sorts, use instead of mayo with tuna, add it to cooking sauces, make mini cheesecakes, add it to protein shakes, bake with it, all sorts! Easy way to up protein intake.

 :thumb:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> i knew a lad who had 5 shakes a day and 1 main food meal on a bulk
> 
> each shake was somethin like 150g fine milled oats, 40g whey, 1 banana, 1 innocent smoothie, 1 tbsp of peanut butter, 25ml olive oil in skimmed milk
> 
> he got good results to be honest


Just been told about a super blender, blends veg and meat into smoothies and tells u how many pieces of each fruit to add to cover the horrible tastes up with a nice refreshing fruit.. £180 for blender but I could do 4 shakes, have 2 full meals and 4 isolate shakes a day, wud b mint


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> Mate I can't fit in meals like that.. I rotate day shifts n night shifts every 2 weeks.. Days I have 1 hour lunch but most the time I'm sitting about so can have shakes or quick snacks etc.. But I cnt get the meals in at times your suggesting, wish I cud


But that is less than you were having in your OP :confused1:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> Mate have u seen my avi? lol. U wont get big n lean man in 3 month. Pyshically impossible


I know as I'm fat atm I can loose a lot of fat fast doing a diet like that, I dieted hard before xmas with 5 days cardio and I lost 8kg 1 week and 7kg the week after.. That was porride, 2 shakes, 2 full meals.. I put weight on like crazy is why I'm back to 85kg because of xmas LOL! I know 3 months ill have 6 pack showing and strand muscles.. I'm naturally building muscle so yes I don't expect to be huge in 3 months lol.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> I know as I'm fat atm I can loose a lot of fat fast doing a diet like that, I dieted hard before xmas with 5 days cardio and I lost 8kg 1 week and 7kg the week after.. That was porride, 2 shakes, 2 full meals.. I put weight on like crazy is why I'm back to 85kg because of xmas LOL! I know 3 months ill have 6 pack showing and strand muscles.. I'm naturally building muscle so yes I don't expect to be huge in 3 months lol.


1. ur not fat

2. 8kg in 1 week?????

3. I'm doing something wrong lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Awwwwww, a clueless quark virgin!  Next to quark converts, these are my second favourite type of people!
> 
> Right, quark is the most amazing, fantabulous food stuff invented. Its a low fat, low carb, high protein type of soft cheese. Really versatile, you can have it with all sorts, use instead of mayo with tuna, add it to cooking sauces, make mini cheesecakes, add it to protein shakes, bake with it, all sorts! Easy way to up protein intake.
> 
> :thumb:


Sweet! Sounds like I need to stock up LOL

Should make a post, do loads of recipes etc, get it out there.. Doubt many know about it!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> 1. ur not fat
> 
> 2. 8kg in 1 week?????
> 
> 3. I'm doing something wrong lol


Hahaa! I was 17 stone son! I lost 5 stone in 3 years with no cardio! Maybe u shud be paying me for some tips  hahahha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> Sweet! Sounds like I need to stock up LOL
> 
> Should make a post, do loads of recipes etc, get it out there.. Doubt many know about it!


You kidding me !

She never bloody shuts up about it :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I only have one solid meal a day and the rest is raw milk, or whey and water. i have no stomach upsets or anything, but everyone's different. I physically can't eat more than one maybe two solid meals a day as my appetite is really small.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Hahaa! I was 17 stone son! I lost 5 stone in 3 years with no cardio! Maybe u shud be paying me for some tips  hahahha


Clearly ha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Wardy33 said:


> Sweet! Sounds like I need to stock up LOL
> 
> Should make a post, do loads of recipes etc, get it out there.. Doubt many know about it!


Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt and converted quite a few people. 



Milky said:


> You kidding me !
> 
> She never bloody shuts up about it :lol:


 :whistling: Well there might still be some people out there that havent heard about it.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt and converted quite a few people.
> 
> :whistling: Well there might still be some people out there that havent heard about it.


Heard of it but never used it, brought some n it just sat in my fridge. i know everyones raves about it thou so might add it in with my diet


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I maybe wrong, but that amount of shakes cannot be good for you, Get some MEAT!!!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> Clearly ha


I've spoken to untold amount of PTs about weight loss and all say the last stone is the hardest to loose.. :thumbs: here I am, last stone has to go!

3 months crash diet 

Game on.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Wings said:


> Heard of it but never used it, brought some n it just sat in my fridge. i know everyones raves about it thou so might add it in with my diet


 mg: Thats a sin......quark going un-used in your fridge! Seriously, ace stuff, cant beat it IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Keeks said:


> mg: Thats a sin......quark going un-used in your fridge! Seriously, ace stuff, cant beat it IMO. :thumb:


i'll take ur words for it ha. Gonna have it with my meals, do u reckon i could add it with chicken n veg or tuna n rice? or am i just being sick? haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Hahaa! I was 17 stone son! I lost 5 stone in 3 years with no cardio! Maybe u shud be paying me for some tips  hahahha


I lost 2,3 kg fat & 7 liters of water in 8 weeks & i retained even added lean muscle mass last time i dieted, that was with a proper whole food diet. Its a bad idea what you want to do IMO.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

quark on its own tastes like balloons


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> I've spoken to untold amount of PTs about weight loss and all say the last stone is the hardest to loose.. :thumbs: here I am, last stone has to go!
> 
> 3 months crash diet
> 
> Game on.


Problem with that kind of dieting is that it will bounce back just as fast as you lost it after your diet.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Wings said:


> i'll take ur words for it ha. Gonna have it with my meals, do u reckon i could add it with chicken n veg or tuna n rice? or am i just being sick? haha


Lol, I add it to allsorts. It does taste a bit weird on its own, but if you're adding it to a sauce or add spaies to it, goes fine with chicken/pasta/rice etc.



jake87 said:


> quark on its own tastes like balloons


Balloons?!?! Thats a first! Gotta admit, its not the nicest on its own so always mix it with something, but not balloons.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP do you do any cardio, drink plenty of water and tske plenty of Vit C etc ?


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> OP do you do any cardio, drink plenty of water and tske plenty of Vit C etc ?


Do you take vit C Milky?

If so what dosage?

Ta


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> OP do you do any cardio, drink plenty of water and tske plenty of Vit C etc ?


I was gonna take multivits but not started yet.. I drink water/juice about 8 glasses a day.. And when I'm on diet I do cardio yes.. 4x a week 40 mins why?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

non acidic is best to get


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

NOFOOD NOAUDI


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lumix said:


> Do you take vit C Milky?
> 
> If so what dosage?
> 
> Ta


I take 5000 mg's a day mate, buy them from H and B when there on offer.

Ironically not had so much of a sniffle this winter..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> I was gonna take multivits but not started yet.. I drink water/juice about 8 glasses a day.. And when I'm on diet I do cardio yes.. 4x a week 40 mins why?


Vit C and plenty of water help to aid weight loss mate.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> Just been told about a super blender, blends veg and meat into smoothies and tells u how many pieces of each fruit to add to cover the horrible tastes up with a nice refreshing fruit.. £180 for blender but I could do 4 shakes, have 2 full meals and 4 isolate shakes a day, wud b mint


try it mate for a while - why not it might work for you


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> I take 5000 mg's a day mate, buy them from H and B when there on offer.
> 
> Ironically not had so much of a sniffle this winter..


Cheers Milky

I'm sick of been laid low with 'man flu' so will invest in some of these tomorrow.

p.s. sorry for hijack OP!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I wanna sustain my mass but loose some serious fat.


so i`m going to over eat all this lot for the next three months



> Was thinking of having per Day:
> 
> 8am - Half bowl of Porridge 20g Carbs. 5g Protein
> 
> ...


and under exercise like this



> Routine 2 day Upper/Lower(inc shoulders) Twice a week.
> 
> Cardio 4x a week 40 mins fasted. Treadmill/bike
> 
> ...


corrected it for you.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> NOFOOD NOAUDI


Go bother some else u penis, grow up


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

MissB said:


> I'm on 3 x shakes of 100g oats, 10g evoo,40g whey
> 
> 1 x bottle of squash with 200g malto
> 
> ...


200g malto seems a lot? u thou bout replacing wi something better

agree with the portaloo lol - more food = more sh1t lol - input - process - output

i sh1t twice a day now whilst im maintaining, went up to 4 maybe more a day when i bulked a few months back

just thought u'd like to know :thumb:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> Vit C and plenty of water help to aid weight loss mate.


Ok ill add some in, ta bud


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

lumix said:


> Cheers Milky
> 
> I'm sick of been laid low with 'man flu' so will invest in some of these tomorrow.
> 
> p.s. sorry for hijack OP!!


No worries all to help everyone ..


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Whats with this Audi joke I've been seeing lately?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

saxondale said:


> so i`m going to over eat all this lot for the next three months
> 
> and under exercise like this
> 
> corrected it for you.


Thanks!

I noticed you are arnie, mr universe.

Diet and workouts like this work for me.. If I eat too much Carbs I bloat like mad.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I noticed you are arnie, mr universe.
> 
> Diet and workouts like this work for me.. If I eat too much Carbs I bloat like mad.


I cant eat a lot of carbs myself mate, especially in the evening.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wings said:


> Whats with this Audi joke I've been seeing lately?


Search thro the threads in general mate.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> Whats with this Audi joke I've been seeing lately?


Let me clear it up LOL.. Maybe you have a brain, unlike most on here..

I applied for finance as my Megane blew up over xmas, approved and I put an Audi TT through to be accepted. He told me he will let me know 100% in the morning but should be fine. Being 21 and excited I put the post up and he comes back with the next day with finance company regrecting that car because they don't allow someone under 25 who don't have their own home in their name to have over a group 16 insurance.. Not my fault as I would love an audi TT but it wasn't meant to be yet.. Owell.. And these bafoons think their funny taking the mik but don't bother me lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Wings said:


> Whats with this Audi joke I've been seeing lately?


 :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Let me clear it up LOL.. Maybe you have a brain, unlike most on here..
> 
> I applied for finance as my Megane blew up over xmas, approved and I put an Audi TT through to be accepted. He told me he will let me know 100% in the morning but should be fine. Being 21 and excited I put the post up and he comes back with the next day with finance company regrecting that car because they don't allow someone under 25 who don't have their own home in their name to have over a group 16 insurance.. Not my fault as I would love an audi TT but it wasn't meant to be yet.. Owell.. And these bafoons think their funny taking the mik but don't bother me lol


its nothing against your personally, its just the irony of the last noaudi thread, you came about after that tho lol


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> Let me clear it up LOL.. Maybe you have a brain, unlike most on here..
> 
> I applied for finance as my Megane blew up over xmas, approved and I put an Audi TT through to be accepted. He told me he will let me know 100% in the morning but should be fine. Being 21 and excited I put the post up and he comes back with the next day with finance company regrecting that car because they don't allow someone under 25 who don't have their own home in their name to have over a group 16 insurance.. Not my fault as I would love an audi TT but it wasn't meant to be yet.. Owell.. And these bafoons think their funny taking the mik but don't bother me lol


Sounds pretty pathetic to me, shame u didnt get the car bro


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> Let me clear it up LOL.. Maybe you have a brain, unlike most on here..
> 
> I applied for finance as my Megane blew up over xmas, approved and I put an Audi TT through to be accepted. He told me he will let me know 100% in the morning but should be fine. Being 21 and excited I put the post up and he comes back with the next day with finance company regrecting that car because they don't allow someone under 25 who don't have their own home in their name to have over a group 16 insurance.. Not my fault as I would love an audi TT but it wasn't meant to be yet.. Owell.. And these bafoons think their funny taking the mik but don't bother me lol


You know whats fu*king hilarious, YOU can actually delete the thread if you want and l cant believe you havent :lol:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wings said:


> Sounds pretty pathetic to me, shame u didnt get the car bro


Yeah I am broken lol I threw my laptop across the living room..

Ta m8


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

zack amin said:


> its nothing against your personally, its just the irony of the last noaudi thread, you came about after that tho lol


Yeah I get that and it don't bother me in the slightest, just keep that in that post tbh


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> don't know if this helps but nutrition timing is proved now to be irrelevant to mass gaining or cutting it comes down to calories in vs calories out and micro/macro consumption a good fat loss while keeping muscle plan is to intermittent fast if you aint heard of it google lean gains .com .hope this helps


This would be the best way imho to get the shredded look naturally. Martin is a beast.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> You know whats fu*king hilarious, YOU can actually delete the thread if you want and l cant believe you havent :lol:


I didn't know that but if I had, it don't bother me lol glad these sad acts are getting kicks out of it


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wardy33 said:


> My mrs jus said cottage cheese tastes like the back side of a goat.. But I will try it haha. Na I'm not into tht blending thing


Try adding a scoop of vanilla protein or maybe nesquik to it and its MUCH easier to eat


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I noticed you are arnie, mr universe.
> 
> Diet and workouts like this work for me.. If I eat too much Carbs I bloat like mad.


no mate, I`ll never be huge, which would be a different diet all together I am however lean with muscle which if I`m not wrong is what your aiming for.

you need to eat a hell of a lot less than you put and run a hell of a lot more than you put to get rid of your belly - shoot me, I`m just the messenger.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

you will destroy your @rse on that mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

are there any good threads on inter fasting?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

saxondale said:


> no mate, I`ll never be huge, I am however lean with muscle which if I`m not wrong is what your aiming for.
> 
> you need to eat a hell of a lot less than you put and run a hell of a lot more than you put to get rid of your belly - shoot me, I`m just the messenger.


where u hiding the muscle brah? :tongue:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

saxondale said:


> no mate, I`ll never be huge, I am however lean with muscle which if I`m not wrong is what your aiming for.
> 
> you need to eat a hell of a lot less than you put and run a hell of a lot more than you put to get rid of your belly - shoot me, I`m just the messenger.


Not being rude or funny but I have more mass than you(going frm ur avi) and I'm trying to not loose my mass..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> you will destroy your @rse on that mate


I poo on average 4-5 times a day normally anyways bro.. Its a daily routine


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> where u hiding the muscle brah? :tongue:


one day I will post a front chest shot to match my rears, honest.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Not being rude or funny but I have more mass than you(going frm ur avi) and I'm trying to not loose my mass..


post a picture when you`ve lost your fat, lets see.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

MissB has more muscle than both of u`s :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> MissB has more muscle than both of u`s :tongue: :tongue:


she`s my current target look


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

saxondale said:


> post a picture when you`ve lost your fat, lets see.


Yeah I will


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MissB said:


> You got quite a way till you reach that target then


god your good, you can tell all that just from some old photos?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Forget cutting. Just bulk forever. Its what I do!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

MissB said:


> Haven't seen any photos, wasn't actually taking you seriously!


few do - LOL


----------



## jonard (Jan 28, 2012)

How are you going to maintain your mass if you dont have a calorific baseline? You've way too much protein there and not enough calories. People have this broscience misconception that if they load their protein up and keep cals low they'll keep mass and loose fat. Which is bull****. Try intermittent fasting I got down 6% bodyfat using it over two months and got good strength gains. Calculate your baseline calories needed for maintenance and go 500 below that. Mine was 3200 I cut at 2700. Lost almost a stone over the 2 month period


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jonard said:


> How are you going to maintain your mass if you dont have a calorific baseline? You've way too much protein there and not enough calories. People have this broscience misconception that if they load their protein up and keep cals low they'll keep mass and loose fat. Which is bull****. Try intermittent fasting I got down 6% bodyfat using it over two months and got good strength gains. Calculate your baseline calories needed for maintenance and go 500 below that. Mine was 3200 I cut at 2700. Lost almost a stone over the 2 month period


So stay 500 cal below my maintence for my bmi?


----------



## jonard (Jan 28, 2012)

Look on iiifym for the tidi calculatuor,


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jonard said:


> Look on iiifym for the tidi calculatuor,


I'm 21, 5.11, 187lb, I need 3250 to maintain


----------



## jonard (Jan 28, 2012)

If your bodyfat is at 13-15 I would say u need lower. I would aim for 2400 (presuming u need 2900 for maintainance) a day and see how you get on with that


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

jonard said:


> If your bodyfat is at 13-15 I would say u need lower. I would aim for 2400 (presuming u need 2900 for maintainance) a day and see how you get on with that


Counting kcals r a son of a betch thou! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Counting kcals r a son of a betch thou! Lol


Myfitnesspal app


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Myfitnesspal app


Can't get the app for Blackberry lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Can't get the app for Blackberry lol


New phone then lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It's not that many shakes, he's only single scooping them.

Plenty on here double and triple scoop to get their protein consumption up.

Personally I couldn't be @rsed p'ssing about with so many shakes, double up on the scoops and half the amount of times you're having to drink them


----------

